# Kranzle K 1152 TST



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

My old Halfords cheapo pressure washer will soon be due for the tip. Lots of reading on here is pointing me towards one of the Kranzle K1152 TSTs to replace it as I want something that will last me a very long time.

Can anyone give me any thoughts about them, and pointers as to where to buy one from please?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I've just bought a K1151 TST- it arrived today actually. 

I bought it from Germany off ebay- brand new from a shop; it cost £435 delivered and what a machine. I bought a genuine Kranzle cable from malcleanse and repalaced the euro cable. 

It is a quality, quality machine. Fully recommended.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Purchased my DAS6 Pro from cyc with a selection of Chem guys Hex logic pads. Cant wait to have a play with it.

Love the group buy discount thanks Tim.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

mattyslk said:


> I've just bought a K1151 TST- it arrived today actually.
> 
> I bought it from Germany off ebay- brand new from a shop; it cost £435 delivered and what a machine. I bought a genuine Kranzle cable from malcleanse and repalaced the euro cable.
> 
> It is a quality, quality machine. Fully recommended.


Any links, could be interested


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not quite sure of the relevance of them, but it's kind of folks to take the time.

Has anyone actually bought the machine I'm asking about please (the Kranzle K 1152 TST)?


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I've now ordered a Kranzle K1152 TS T from Elite Car Care so I'll be able to answer my own question shortly.

Once I've got to know about it, I'll see about doing a write up to try to help others considering the same machine.


----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the K 1151 TST. It's fantastic. Not sure what the difference is to the new model you have ordered. Looks like the plastic casing is a bit different and the cable storage is now on the side.

You won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks very much, that's most reassuring. 

Alex at Elite sorted me out with a great deal today too, even though I rang up to place my order with only about five minutes to spare before he closed. 

I've a feeling, to coin a phrase, that this could be the start of a beautiful friendship!


----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

1151 in action. He starts out with the lance between jet and widest fan


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that, it looks most impressive.

I've now found a brief video about the K1152 TS T (despite what the title says):


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

A big thank you to Elite Car Care for the excellent service they've provided. I ordered the washer with a few other bits on Saturday at about 12.55pm. They close at 1pm so it was cutting it fine.

Anyhow, the oddments arrived yesterday (Tuesday) and the washer today. Needless to say, I'm most impressed with Elite.

My first use of the washer should be this weekend, so if that comes off, I'll try to post up a quick report of the results.


----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking forward to your thoughts on this :wave:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Bertie. My initial impressions are that it is a substantial machine that makes my original Halfords HP125 feel like a toy. As a plumber, I get to fit loads of taps and in the same way I can usually tell if a tap is any good just by how much it weighs, this thing feels really solid.

Just picking up the package nearly put my back out as it weighs well over 30kg. All the components seem very substantial, especially the pump unit and the lance.

Little details such as the way the hose reel handle folds up to keep it out of the way in storage give a real impression of something that has been properly engineered.

Anyhow, all this will be worthless if it doesn't work, so I'll let you know how it goes over the weekend, weather and time permitting.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Right, I've had a little go with the machine this lunchtime and I have to say it's absolutely fantastic.

I had never heard of Kranzle until I came across the name in someone else's post on here a couple of weeks ago, but having then researched them, they seemed to be the next step up from the more well known brands, so I decided to take the plunge and get one.

My van hasn't been troubled with any cleaning products for a few weeks, so it provided a good subject for the test. Sorry there are no photos, but I had to do this inbetween showers.

First, I checked our water supply, as per Kranzle's instructions. You need a minimum of 10 litres per minute and I was pleased to find we had exactly 15, so that was fine.

Getting the machine ready, I was impressed with the overall feeling of quality to every part of it. The 15m hose is only around 10mm diameter, but 15m is knocking on 50' (for those of us who understand proper measurements) so compared to my old machine's, it was able to go right around the van.

I started off with a snow foam attachment and snow foam that Elite Car Care suggested (the first time I've ever used such a product) and very quickly covered the van. Leaving this in place for a few minutes, I then began using the pressure washing lance and by gum, what 'umph' the machine has.

My old one was a Halfords HP125:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/42429/halfords-hp125

and I've always found it prefectly adequate, but the K1152 is like driving a big German V8 when you've been used to a 1985 Fiesta 950 by comparison. It comes set at 130 bar (just over 1900 PSI) from the factory and feels like it too. I've yet to try adjusting it down.

The HP125 is supposed to produce 120 bar, but if it's meant to be almost equal to the Kranzle's, clearly some pressure is more equal than others. I imagine this will also be down to the flow rate (360l/hr for the HP125, 600l/hr for the Kranzle).

Blasting off all the dirt from the van (and a bit of paint from the sills, darn it!) , it was left so clean that I was debating if it was actually worth bothering to do any further washing with my buckets and mitt when the heavens opened again and ended play.

I doubt I'll bother to do any further washing on the van this weekend as it doesn't look like it needs it.

The only other pressure washer I've owned was an Alto from years back, and that kept breaking down. The Halfords one is still working well, but its ability to shift dirt is fairly limited (ie I've never not needed to then hand wash the car after using it), it has always felt cheaply made and as one of its lances had split, that prompted the upgrade.

Sorry this is a bit disjointed, but to sum up, the Kranzle is a really top quality piece of kit, beautifully made, easy to use and offering genuinely fantastic performance. If you can justify the cost (I've just spent nearly £750 on mine with a few extras), from what I've found so far, I'm certain you'll never regret it.

Once I get to know it better, I'll try to update this thread.


----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice summary there - I said you wouldn't be disappointed.

If you have the dirtblaster lance wear eye protection as I nearly injured myself removing moss from a wall and the noise :lol:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you. I doubt I'll be using the Dirtblaster though. Once you start cleaning the world around you, you have to keep doing it, and I like a nice bit of weathering.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Thanks for that, it looks most impressive.
> 
> I've now found a brief video about the K1152 TS T (despite what the title says):
> 
> KRANZLE K1151TST PRESSURE WASHER Q WASHERS YOUTUBE 130 BAR @ 10 LTRS DETAILING WORLD - YouTube


like the look of the kranzle


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I've still got it, and it's still working very well. I must change the oil soon though.

The angled underbody lance you can get for it (I can't remember if it comes with one as standard) is very impressive too.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thinking about it, my only criticism of the machine is that the fitting on the end of the hose that connects to the lance is mild steel and it does go rusty. Why they couldn't have made it from brass or stainless is a mystery to me as everything else on it is brilliant.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Flow rate is much more important that presssure. A cup full of water at pressure isn’t as effective as a bucket full!


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Quite right. Indeed I talked about flow rates in Post 14 on page 2.


----------

